# Question about thunderbolt rooting



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there any way possible to root the thunderbolt from the phone itself? I returned to stock for the GB update that never came and didn't remember to root again before I had to be at work on a saturday. I need netflix to make this night go faster.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

unfortunately not buddy, gotta stick it out :/


----------

